# Tivo Series III with Lifetime



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

$300 shipped for series 3 with stock internal drive and 1tb external drive and lifetime subscription and harmony 880 remote.

*SOLD*


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

what model # is it?


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

648-0001 -xxxxxxx


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

No, the MODEL.


----------



## Princess9483 (May 28, 2012)

Mae, 648 is the Series3 TCD648250B. It is the one with 250gb and the OLED screen.


----------



## abap21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi iWish, is this unit still available? Is it in good working condition, and have you noticed any problems with it? thanks


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

Yes, still availalbe.

PM me if you are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## phudson126 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am interested Can you pl put up the pics over here? Also can you please elaborate on the product like how old it is and other details. In case of any problem would you take it back?


----------

